# Sigma to Enter the World of Cinema Lenses?



## Canon Rumors Guy (Jul 18, 2014)

```
<div name="googleone_share_1" style="position:relative;z-index:5;float: right; /*margin: 70px 0 0 0;*/ top:70px; right:120px; width:0;"><g:plusone size="tall" count="1" href="http://www.canonrumors.com/?p=16912"></g:plusone></div><div style="float: right; margin:0 0 70px 70px;"><a href="https://twitter.com/share" class="twitter-share-button" data-count="vertical" data-url="http://www.canonrumors.com/?p=16912">Tweet</a></div>
<p>Is Sigma getting ready to enter the world of professional cinema lenses? It seems like a logical next step for the manufacturer, as they have become quite aggressive in the higher end DSLR space. While Sigma didn’t flat out say they were entering the market, they also didn’t deny it.</p>
<p>Sigma’s CEO Kazuto Yamaki left the following hint recently in an interview with <a href="http://resourcemagonline.com/2014/07/sigma-photo/#_am8vg5sm" target="_blank">Resource Magazine</a>:</p>
<p><em>“How could one of the greatest innovators of lens technology in the world not be producing lenses for high-end digital video and motion picture cameras? With such high standards, cinematographers seem like a natural market for Sigma. When I asked Kazuto about this, he simply smiled and said the two words that make every tech writer crave more: “No comment.” It looks like Sigma may still has a few more tricks up their sleeve…”</em></p>
<p>Source: [<a href="http://resourcemagonline.com/2014/07/sigma-photo/#_am8vg5sm" target="_blank">RM</a>] via [<a href="http://sigma-rumors.com/2014/07/sigma-produce-cinema-lenses/" target="_blank">SR</a>]</p>
<p><strong><span style="color: #ff0000;">c</span>r</strong></p>
```


----------



## Mt Spokane Photography (Jul 18, 2014)

I suspect that its pretty attractive for lens makers to put a cinema tag on a existing lens, and change the housing to allow for a focus puller. Then, they double or triple the price. Its kinda like money growing on trees.


----------



## pdirestajr (Jul 18, 2014)

Plus they wont have any negative reviews on a new lens with no AF!


----------



## dash2k8 (Jul 19, 2014)

With the fantastic job they've done with their recent lenses, they could definitely storm the cinema lens market and potentially lower prices for all of us. No longer will big brands have a monopoly in which they can charge a fortune for good glass. Sigma has proven that minor compromises can be made to drastically reduce cost. With cine lenses being manual focus, we will not hear complaints about bad focus, and that's basically the only major flaw of Sigma glass at this point. Looking forward to this.


----------



## lexptr (Aug 12, 2014)

Well if it will not impact their regular lenses update schedule – I don't mind. But I'm afraid it will. Just wish all their lenses to be renewed to Sigma's latest amazing quality level!


----------

